# Speaking of Reflections



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

[attachment=0:3v3od2hg]Lake.jpg[/attachment:3v3od2hg]


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

That is nice. Looks like the surface of that lake was as smooth as freshly zambonied ice. Couldnt ask for better conditions.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Alright, where's the kid with the pebbles when you need him?

Nice shot. Looks inviting.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks, that was one amazing evening up there. I was just fishing and things just got really calm as the sun was setting. The entire lake was one big reflection.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

That's a cool picture. Catch any fish out of it?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good Photo.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

fish4me said:


> That's a cool picture. Catch any fish out of it?


I did, nothing but 10 inch brookies in it, but they are just as gorgeous as that lake.

Check out my blog for a few more pics
http://rnfinutah.blogspot.com/2008/06/brookies.html


----------

